# The 1619 project.



## mindlessobserver (Jul 6, 2020)

Hurray for me. I have institutional privilige. A Bachelors of History from (UNNAMED) university. I shall now delve into the recently Pullitzer Prize award winning 1619. May god have mercy on my soul.









						The 1619 Project
					

American slavery began 400 years ago this month. This is referred to as the country’s original sin, but it is more than that: It is the country’s true origin.




					www.nytimes.com
				






> I*n August of 1619, a ship appeared on this horizon, near oint omfort, a coastal port in the nglish colony of irginia. t carried more than 20 enslaved Africans, who were sold to the colonists.*



Right out the fucking gate, in the very preamble, this shit is wrong. A Portuguese ship, blown off course from its destination IN BRAZIL, ended up in Virginia with a bunch of west Africans on it. The Virginia Colony of 1619 was a very marginal place and they had little to offer. The Portuguese ship traded the West Africans to the colony in exchange for supplies to return to Portugal. As indentured servants. At this time Slavery was a product of Portugal and Spain, not England and the English colonists had no idea what to do with these people except to put them to work the same way they did WHITE indentured servants. 7 years forced labor, followed by emancipation.



> *No aspect of the country that would be formed here has been untouched by the years of slavery that followed.*



Except virtually 3/4ths of the country. I guess. Even in Virginia slavery was not the primary economic mode. This came later in the 18th century, and primarily in deep southern America. The other part of America untouched by Slavery ended up fighting a war to end it. So I guess you could say it was touched by Slavery, but I don't think this is the point trying to be made.



> *On the 400th anniversary of this fateful moment, it is finally time to tell our story truthfully.*



the entire paragraph preceding this statement were lies though. But okay. Lets hear the truth now....



> *Our democracy’s founding ideals were false when they were written. black Americans have fought to make them true.*


https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/08/14/magazine/black-history-american-democracy.html

*Tell that to the White Americans at Gettysburg. *




lol, could not CNTRL-V this part. I wonder why. American Capitalism was represented by the Union, with massive factories staffed by free men who churned out massive amounts of war material to arm free men to make slaves free. The Plantations were an example of failed economic models. Feudalism and Mercantalism. These were introduced to the New World by the Kings of Spain and France as a means to extend the power of their monarachies and nobility to new lands. Capitalism, wielded by the Union Government, used Free Men, to empower Free Soldiers, to Free the slaves. Fucking commies.

_Website goes into claims that sites of slave trading are forgotten. Derp. Shouldn't they be? _

*



			Myths about physical racial differences were used to justify slavery — and are still believed by doctors today.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Essay by Linda Villarosa




Holy selective bias batman. And how exactly are these myths justified in American policy today? At all?



> *America holds onto an undemocratic assumption from its founding: that some people deserve more power than others.*



https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/08/14/magazine/republicans-racism-african-americans.html

*Lies. 

*


> *For centuries, black music has been the sound of artistic freedom. o wonder everybody’s always stealing it.                *
> Essay by Wesley Morris



Lies again. Wtf, this is nothing but unsubstantiated statements of fact. What is there to argue about? Where is the research?



> I*‘ slide my ring finger from Senegal to South arolina & feel the ocean separate a million families.’*
> From a poem on the Middle Passage by Clint Smith. Read more original literary works created for the 1619 Project.
> 
> Okay. Slavery Bad. How profound.





> *What does a traffic jam in Atlanta have to do with segregation? Quite a lot.                *
> Essay by Kevin Kruse



Oh good, something I can actually sink my teeth into. This refers to the fact that interstate highways, particularly Interstate 95, were guided through historically black neighborhoods, in some cases bifurcating them in half. There is actually a racial injustice behind this that needs to be addressed, but its an issue that is truly only important to people along the I-95 corridor. Among Historians, Interstate 95 is the route of Americas shame. Not only is it the highway of segregation, but its also the one where the people who built it needed to set aside special areas for sorting human remains. Especially through Virginia. The amount of corpses the builders of I-95 found in unmarked graves Virginia were staggering. All products of the civil war. Final irony that it would also be used as a tool of racial segregation. Shameful yes, but not the whole story. And certainly not something you can paint THE ENTIRE COUNTRY with.




lol, another thing I could not Cntl-C. Its almost like the Copy/Paste function gets disabled for the overtly commie talking points. This quote is not even a lie. Its moronic.




Another quote I could not cntl-c. Its also...uh...something. I guess.






I am starting to notice a theme here, with statements that I cannot cntrl C and have to screenshot instead. In this case I am actually going to address this stupidity because there is something I can actually address. America, and English Colonies, accounted for very little of the Sugar trade. If consequences for slavery with regards to sugar need to be made, they need to be made before Madrid, Lisbon, and Paris, not London and Washington DC. The English Colonies largely never dealt in sugar, and neither did England outside its holdings in Jamaica. Haiti, the Heart of French sugar production in the 18th century, had a greater GDP then all 13 of the English North American colonies COMBINED, and it did not hold a candle to Portugals holdings in Brazil. So much so in fact that of the ENTIRE Atlantic slave trade, 90% of it went to South America and the Caribbean. Not to North America.

Next quote is cntl-c restricted too.



Oh boy. There is indeed a wealth gap. This statement refers to policies of restricting black families from acquiring property. The part about "redlining" is particularly poignant. Want to know the history of that? Of course you do. You are listening to a student of history ramble about this nonsense. Redlining refers to the policies of the city of Chicago, run by the DEMOCRATS to divide city property up by race, using the light rail Red Line as the demarcation point between where they would allow for decent construction for white people and everyone else. This policy was incidentally, supported by the National democratic party which was the party of racial segregation. Red Lining policies were not enforced outside democrat run cities it should be noted, and rural African Americans were free to purchase property if they wanted it, leading to a very marked cultural and social divide. Unfortunately, rural African Americans constitute a minority within a minority, largely due to many of the African American share croppers moving to Democratic party run cities hoping for a better life and instead ending up segregated in ghettos and housing projects due to red lining and Lyndon Johnson's "Great Society.





Okay






Okay





okay

Oh good, I can cntrl-C again

*



			A re-education is necessary.
		
Click to expand...

*
Oh no. Never mind, I take it back. I am sorry, do I really need to go into the history of the term "re-Education?" Because I really don't want too. Suffice to say, this term killed more people then Hitlers term "master race".  By orders of magnitude.



At this point I think its probably a good thing most Americans have not learned this "history".




Okay.

Would you like to know more? Well you need to pay the New York Times for the privlige. Apparently all of these sweeping generalized statements have an entire article behind the pay wall. I suggest you save your money.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Jul 6, 2020)

ok


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jul 6, 2020)

Redlining happened in California as well, though it was on a private basis. I've seen CCNR/HOA documents that specified no blacks.

You'd have to source who was running the place in the 70s to know if it was the Dems or not. I'm not sure it even matters beyond making it hilarious that Californians act so high and mighty about SocJus issues.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 6, 2020)

Australia : Convicts :  1788.
A mere 232 years ago.
Convicts worked hard after being imprisoned by a system that discriminated on basis of socio-economic standing to transport people against their will to an abo filled hellhole, for back breaking labour, for no reason other than to clean up the overpopulated and poverty stricken streets of the United Kingdom and exploit the poor to build a new colony in a far away land.

These people didn't want to leave their families. They didn't want to leave their homes. They were forcibly send to a dry, abo filled hellhole to set it up for others.

When they were freed, just like Africans, they worked hard, despite adversity. They kept working hard and created a country from literally nothing. They fought for it in small battles, nothing like the American civil war. They didn't slaughter the Abo population, they fought them when issues came up.
Then the Chinese came not long after for the gold rush. They worked hard, despite adversity and meshed into the society.
Then, after the wars, Australia took in refugees - mostly Italian and Greek. They faced adversity and worked hard and became meshed into the society.
Then you had Vietnam and the Vietnamese came from a warzone to a new country. They faced adversity but worked hard and became meshed into the society.

All these people prospered through hard work and time.

Something African Americans in the ghetto seem to think are a white man's invention.

That's the answer to the 1619 project.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 6, 2020)

At least in the days of restrictive covenants, you actually had middle/upper middle class whites, working class whites, and working class blacks living in the same cities. The end of freedom of association in housing did not mean integration so much as it did segregation via white flight (and gentrification/using price as a de facto color bar), which is arguably more destructive in the long run. Black Wall Street survived the riots, but it didn't survive integration
Downvote me if you want, but stop giving in to the 1619 left-wing talking points about how places like Orania are the REAL reason for dysfunction in black communities (and not fatherlessness, low-IQ, or any other contributing factors).


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jul 6, 2020)

Here are interviews with Gordon S. Wood, historian of the American War of Independence and James McPherson, historian of the American Civil War at the _World Socialist Web Site_, on the _1619 Project_.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 11, 2020)

Liber Pater said:


> Black Wall Street survived the riots, but it didn't survive integration



Do you have any resources regarding this assertion?


----------



## Wallace (Jul 11, 2020)

Just saw an article on this here. 

TL; DR: The 1619 Project is bad history facilitated by bad journalism, given accolades by bad actors who appear to care nothing for the truth, and despite this, it was rewarded with a Pulitzer.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jul 11, 2020)

1619 is grievance porn for the hood rats and white progressives who treat us like pets.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Jul 11, 2020)

1619 is nothing more than the Birth of a Nation for black americans. Patrice O'neal made a point that he wanted to view whites as the jews view hitler; the enemy. They want a narrative that justifies their revolutionary mindset. People like Nicole Hannah-Jones have no doubt read books by Frantz Fanon, Du Bois, and other black thinkers. She internalizes the belief that the only way for black to succeed is for a revolution. Displaying a history that argues that the current system in the U.S. is entirely built upon slavery justifies upending it. It presents black as artistic, hard-working beings that have never had a chance to succeed. A romaniticization of the brutality of slavery as a sacrifice that will ultimately lead to the political, economic, and social emancipation of the black race.

Which means that this is going to end badly for all involved. The neglect of individual input into maintaining poverty is going to fuck up these peoples' lives if they get what they want.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 11, 2020)

Liberty Prime was right.


----------



## Calandrino (Jul 12, 2020)

I didn't need to be told that the 1619 Project is fucking retarded but I am still coming to terms with how "real" this is supposed to be. Like, I thought it was just the JYT writing a couple of flaky articles that nobody would take seriously but apparently these retcons are actually meant to be canon to the LGBTQEU? Democracy was invented by Black slaves and standardized tests are modern day Jim Crow... this is going to be taught in schools? I was counting on voices in the mainstream media to debunk this stuff, not Styx and Ben Shapiro and web 1.0 sites.


----------



## William Tell Underpass (Jul 12, 2020)

Damn, reconnect with your roots, emphasize the importance of the family, do business in your own community to benefit your people, protect your community from hostile external forces, importance of ethnic and religious history and things you can take pride in.
Its always nice to get a reminder that white liberals have to deal with the most 1950s conservative type group of people in america.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 12, 2020)

Imperial Citizen said:


> 1619 is nothing more than the Birth of a Nation for black americans. Patrice O'neal made a point that he wanted to view whites as the jews view hitler; the enemy. They want a narrative that justifies their revolutionary mindset. People like Nicole Hannah-Jones have no doubt read books by Frantz Fanon, Du Bois, and other black thinkers. She internalizes the belief that the only way for black to succeed is for a revolution. Displaying a history that argues that the current system in the U.S. is entirely built upon slavery justifies upending it. It presents black as artistic, hard-working beings that have never had a chance to succeed. A romaniticization of the brutality of slavery as a sacrifice that will ultimately lead to the political, economic, and social emancipation of the black race.
> 
> Which means that this is going to end badly for all involved. The neglect of individual input into maintaining poverty is going to fuck up these peoples' lives if they get what they want.



Nicole Hannah-Jones should have read Booker T. Washington instead. Because the revolution they wish for, is like the Haitian revolution of 1804, some said it was successeful but at what price?  Imagine what Haiti would be today if they did its revolution without killing all the whites and mullatoes?


----------



## 2021Murder (Jul 12, 2020)

Tl;dr when has proving a coon wrong ever worked? 

Western civilization always sides aganist itself, its been this way since at least the days of enlightenment. John adams would have agreed with this 1619 view of history because even he wouldnt have contradicted a coon. 

You cant pull a jon stewart and destroy someone with "facts and logic" the left doesnt work on the even playing field they kept saying they did.

Youre wasting your time.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Jul 12, 2020)

heathercho said:


> Australia : Convicts :  1788.
> A mere 232 years ago.
> Convicts worked hard after being imprisoned by a system that discriminated on basis of socio-economic standing to transport people against their will to an abo filled hellhole, for back breaking labour, for no reason other than to clean up the overpopulated and poverty stricken streets of the United Kingdom and exploit the poor to build a new colony in a far away land.
> 
> ...


Wish that was still our current history, the ghettos in Melbourne have spread to other states, and the push for people with their hands out because slavery, are ever increasing and being moved into, what used to be extremely safe areas.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Jul 12, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Nicole Hannah-Jones should have read Booker T. Washington instead. Because the revolution they wish for, is like the Haitian revolution of 1804, some said it was successeful but at what price?  Imagine what Haiti would be today if they did its revolution without killing all the whites and mullatoes?


Haiti’s current situation has a lot more to do with the exploitative institutions it had as a colony than the killing of whites and mullatoes.

Extractive institutions that Haiti and other Latin American had from their colonial past meant that the elites focused on profit over development. This has lead to multiple periods of revolutions and dictatorships that have stalled the growth of Haiti. Haiti has only been an official democracy for several decades and that is tenuous at best.

The US has remained a democracy for over 200 years, Costa Rica for almost 80, and Mexico technically for a century. And American countries that have turned to democracy has seen economic growth that was never possible before. It turns out when you listen to the people, everyone benefits.

Haiti could have been a white ethno-state and the country would still be in shit because the leaders would have refused to listen to the peasantry.

And the leaders of any racial revolution today would end up the same. They’ve already convinced themselves that they represent the “people” so any objection would be considered illegitimate.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 12, 2020)

Calandrino said:


> I didn't need to be told that the 1619 Project is fucking retarded but I am still coming to terms with how "real" this is supposed to be. Like, I thought it was just the JYT writing a couple of flaky articles that nobody would take seriously but apparently these retcons are actually meant to be canon to the LGBTQEU? Democracy was invented by Black slaves and standardized tests are modern day Jim Crow... this is going to be taught in schools? I was counting on voices in the mainstream media to debunk this stuff, not Styx and Ben Shapiro and web 1.0 sites.



I think that's why I find it so obnoxious. This entire things reads like Joseph Smiths version of early American history. Its pure religious fantasy not based on any objective reality. There are no primary sources backing up the claims, which is a REQUIREMENT for any historical essay. All it is is the deranged musings of current year "philosophers" making sweeping claims and generalizations with absolutely nothing to back it up beyond the emphatic statement that its "heresy" to disagree with them.

This entire thing is essentially the Talmud of Woke, the Commentaries of Sahih-Al Bukhari for Critical Race Theory or the Book of Nikole Hanna Jones. Its not meant to be studied and commented on. Its meant for rote memorization, preaching and indoctrination. Like any religious text. Yet most Historians, especially the in "elite" institutions are so pants shittingly terrified of calling this garbage out. Because like good little Dhimmi's, they know the consequences of defying the word of God as issued by the faithful will result in their destruction.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 12, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> I think that's why I find it so obnoxious. This entire things reads like Joseph Smiths version of early American history. Its pure religious fantasy not based on any objective reality. There are no primary sources backing up the claims, which is a REQUIREMENT for any historical essay. All it is is the deranged musings of current year "philosophers" making sweeping claims and generalizations with absolutely nothing to back it up beyond the emphatic statement that its "heresy" to disagree with them.
> 
> This entire thing is essentially the Talmud of Woke, the Commentaries of Sahih-Al Bukhari for Critical Race Theory or the Book of Nikole Hanna Jones. Its not meant to be studied and commented on. Its meant for rote memorization, preaching and indoctrination. Like any religious text. Yet most Historians, especially the in "elite" institutions are so pants shittingly terrified of calling this garbage out. Because like good little Dhimmi's, they know the consequences of defying the word of God as issued by the faithful will result in their destruction.



All you really need to do is show some of NK Jemisin's Twitter feed, and remind whoever you're showing it to that this is someone whose entire career as both a writer and activist can be surmised by a single 34-second video clip, and whose open bigotry makes one pine for the glory days of Al Sharpton.

Bigotry is bigotry, and it doesn't matter how many times they try to re-define racism so that only Whites can be guilty of it.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2020)

The 1619 Project is historically inaccurate as fuck but it did teach me one thing...

The 1619 Project did not teach me a damn thing about American history but it did teach me that Sheriff McClelland did nothing wrong.






Shitposting aside, I'm curious what's going to happen if the Woke Left really has overextended themselves and that 2020 is their "last stand" before a backlash? If that's true, I'm actually kind of concerned for the sane Blacks who didn't go along with this BLM insanity. They're the kind of people who are most likely to branded as Uncle Toms as it is, and if the Woke Left falls, they could also get lumped in with the BLM wackos.

Expect a lot of self-segregation away from blacks as a key feature of the 2020's and 2030's, and since BLM has violently attacked Whites, Asians, and even Latinos (the last of which are primed to be the majority or at least plurality in the coming decades) this wouldn't be strictly a White and Black thing either.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The 1619 Project is historically inaccurate as fuck but it did teach me one thing...
> 
> The 1619 Project did not teach me a damn thing about American history but it did teach me that Sheriff McClelland did nothing wrong.
> 
> ...



I don't think you need to worry too much.

BLM has successfully alienated Black People to an almost absurd degree. In much the same way that the harshest critics of open borders are legal immigrants, the harshest critics of BLM are other black people. You'll never hear of it on the news or anything, but fact is that if you even tangentially disagree with the party line, BLM considers you as worthy of destruction as everyone else, and many black people see right through this shit. As it's directly tied to groups like ANTIFA, BLM has never cleaned house, either, which means its ongoing incapacity to stay out of trouble will never, ever get better.


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Jul 16, 2020)

Jaimas said:


> I don't think you need to worry too much.
> 
> BLM has successfully alienated Black People to an almost absurd degree. In much the same way that the harshest critics of open borders are legal immigrants, the harshest critics of BLM are other black people. You'll never hear of it on the news or anything, but fact is that if you even tangentially disagree with the party line, BLM considers you as worthy of destruction as everyone else, and many black people see right through this shit. As it's directly tied to groups like ANTIFA, BLM has never cleaned house, either, which means its ongoing incapacity to stay out of trouble will never, ever get better.



"We are trained Marxists"  - BLM leadership outright declared that they intend to overthrow the US government and replace it with yet another "Marxist Utopia" destined to be either a miserable failure like every other state that went full communist, or morph into an Orwellian totalitarian nightmare like China's Communist Party.

I suspect that most american blacks just want a fair shake and a way out of poverty for those stuck there- which is pretty much the same thing most sane people of every creed, color, or culture want.

In fact, these Marxist BLM leaders are not even the original BLM- The "Black Lives Matter Foundation" predates them- and is a registered nonprofit in California that seeks to achieve unity between the  people and the police ostensibly to head off the unneccessary death of black people at the hands of police- as opposed to the "F the Police, burn the system" attitude of the more visible BLM movement.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Jul 18, 2020)

Imperial Citizen said:


> 1619 is nothing more than the Birth of a Nation for black americans. Patrice O'neal made a point that he wanted to view whites as the jews view hitler; the enemy. They want a narrative that justifies their revolutionary mindset. People like Nicole Hannah-Jones have no doubt read books by Frantz Fanon, Du Bois, and other black thinkers. She internalizes the belief that the only way for black to succeed is for a revolution. Displaying a history that argues that the current system in the U.S. is entirely built upon slavery justifies upending it. It presents black as artistic, hard-working beings that have never had a chance to succeed. A romaniticization of the brutality of slavery as a sacrifice that will ultimately lead to the political, economic, and social emancipation of the black race.
> 
> Which means that this is going to end badly for all involved. The neglect of individual input into maintaining poverty is going to fuck up these peoples' lives if they get what they want.


So this is literally advocating for the "black empire" that birth of a nation used to fearmonger white southerners way back when?


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Jul 18, 2020)

King Ghidorah said:


> So this is literally advocating for the "black empire" that birth of a nation used to fearmonger white southerners way back when?


In a way, yes. Birth of a Nation was a romanticization of the South, portraying the Klan as noble heroes against the scourge of emancipated blacks.

1619 is a romanticization of the suffering of slavery and lambasting of the evil United States of America. The decent and kind blacks were abused by the savage white people, taking their art, culture, and history from them. If we only took control of our lives, be given the reparations we are owed for generations of suffering, then we will be free. These people truly believe that slavery is the bedrock foundation of the United States and that their suffering must be acknowledged and legitimized.

Now, I do not believe that they want a "black empire". More likely is that the empowerment of black people will make the United States a more "just" society. Look Hannah-Jones's comments about how black people came to the Americas first and did not enslave them or Nick Cannon's idea of "melanin compassion". They believe that there is an innate goodness in black people that whites lack. And when the narrative around race is keenly focused on white vs. black, it will generate binaric morality comparisons.


----------



## OttoWest (Jul 18, 2020)

Wallace said:


> Just saw an article on this here.
> 
> TL; DR: The 1619 Project is bad history facilitated by bad journalism, given accolades by bad actors who appear to care nothing for the truth, and despite this, it was rewarded with a Pulitzer.



They gave Janet Cooke a Pulitzer.

It’s a shame Wesley Morris has gone full-on retard since joining the NYT. He used to be a good film critic and fun podcaster. TDS every damned time.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Sep 25, 2020)

At least we saw the GOP finally deal with this even though there is a change Biden might win and this would have been all for nothing.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 25, 2020)

Imperial Citizen said:


> Which means that this is going to end badly for all involved. The neglect of individual input into maintaining poverty is going to fuck up these peoples' lives if they get what they want.


Going to? For the ones who aren't a part of the grifter elite of their movement, it already has been their whole lives. Look at the the three guys Kyle of House Ritten shot and the lives they lead that brought them to that moment. Look at how they chose to charge a man with a rifle, and how the survivor and all his pals blame Rittenhouse and "the system" for their own suicidal retardation. I know they were all white, but they have the same belief system. It just goes to show that this goes beyond race.



Syaoran Li said:


> The 1619 Project is historically inaccurate as fuck but it did teach me one thing...
> 
> The 1619 Project did not teach me a damn thing about American history but it did teach me that Sheriff McClelland did nothing wrong.
> 
> ...


Despite the paranoid oppression fap fantasies of the far left (and increasingly the left as a whole) most ordinary white Americans don't want to go full 1488. For now. Hell, even a large chunk of the dissident right doesn't want to take things that far. The best thing for sane blacks is for this stuff (the mass rioting, the communist militias, the blatant racist, anti-white and communist propaganda in our highest institutions) to start rolling back after 2020. The longer it goes on and increases in intensity, the more the backlash is going to build in size and intensity until the damn bursts. But for now the majority of ordinary people want peace, not revenge.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 25, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> At least we saw the GOP finally deal with this even though there is a change Biden might win and this would have been all for nothing.



So glad the Republicans have woken up to the danger behind nonsense like this. If it gains widespread traction, shit like this will be used as moral justification for at best, racial and ideologically based discrimination. At worst it could be used to just start killing people for wrong think. Conservatives really can't keep their heads in the sand about the threat Intersectionalism holds to the Republic. Its stopped being some crazy thing blue haired college students obsess over and is now literally setting our cities on fire.

If you have kids who go to Public school, make sure they are forewarned because they WILL run into this shit. Keep an eye on what gets sent back for homework too. This should be done anyway, but doubly true now. If you are still active in a church, try and wake up the boomer Priest to it, because this stuff is as much a threat to the faith as any of the worst heresies.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Sep 29, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> If you are still active in a church, try and wake up the boomer Priest to it, because this stuff is as much a threat to the faith as any of the worst heresies.


Also, pay attention to what your priest is already preaching because it has infected the churches. Some denominations are worse than others.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 29, 2020)

Imperial Citizen said:


> They want a narrative that justifies their revolutionary mindset.


More like they want a narrative to be justified in looting.


----------



## Josterman (Jan 10, 2022)

Man this thread needs dusting I got my posts from the mega thread and here they are



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-1619-project-megathread.69549/


----------



## Josterman (Jan 29, 2022)

Got this bitch


----------



## Shidoen (Jan 29, 2022)

Our country's only original sin was allowing niggers to exist in its vicinity in the first place.


----------



## Josterman (Feb 1, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Our country's only original sin was allowing niggers to exist in its vicinity in the first place.


Get the featherston option with population reduction of both white and black if you want to then again we got White nationalist liberals like Kate/imspeaking13 teaching and encourgoing bad history such as the 1619


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 1, 2022)

Its funny that the most prestigious burger journalism award has the name of a famous yellow journo that published lies and slander just to sell papers


----------



## Josterman (Feb 1, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Its funny that the most prestigious burger journalism award has the name of a famous yellow journo that published lies and slander just to sell papers


Lied about a genocide and WMDs too don’t forget plus I found a CULT member
i reported on the cunt Before her name is Kelly 
user Namer for Twitter KellDA


----------



## Josterman (Mar 22, 2022)

More from Kate the kunt aka Imspeaking13 the City Urban Liberal Type


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 24, 2022)

The 1619 Project may be bullshit but the one thing I like about it is that it does say America began in the colonial period, because that's true. I feel like the American Revolution gets kind of misused, it's the birth of the American government of course but American people were already in the country for a long time before that happened, the roots of the culture and what an ethnic American is were already there. But at the same time, American civil religion requires us to suck off the Founding Fathers 24/7 and the Eternal Mick/Guido/Beaner doesn't want to even acknowledge the existence of an American culture much less ethnicity. Real American nationalism ought to start from Jamestown.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 24, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> The 1619 Project may be bullshit but the one thing I like about it is that it does say America began in the colonial period, because that's true. I feel like the American Revolution gets kind of misused, it's the birth of the American government of course but American people were already in the country for a long time before that happened, the roots of the culture and what an ethnic American is were already there. But at the same time, American civil religion requires us to suck off the Founding Fathers 24/7 and the Eternal Mick/Guido/Beaner doesn't want to even acknowledge the existence of an American culture much less ethnicity. Real American nationalism ought to start from Jamestown.


That wouldn't really work though. The colonial Era was incredibly important and should be talked about more but the coalescence of the common American identity doesn't really occur until the Revolution and it wasn't fully cemented until the World Wars. If it weren't for those events, we'd be looking at a bunch of entirely disparate regions under the Crown instead of the greater nation we've built today.


----------



## Bonesjones (Mar 24, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> The 1619 Project may be bullshit but the one thing I like about it is that it does say America began in the colonial period, because that's true. I feel like the American Revolution gets kind of misused, it's the birth of the American government of course but American people were already in the country for a long time before that happened, the roots of the culture and what an ethnic American is were already there. But at the same time, American civil religion requires us to suck off the Founding Fathers 24/7 and the Eternal Mick/Guido/Beaner doesn't want to even acknowledge the existence of an American culture much less ethnicity. Real American nationalism ought to start from Jamestown.


The whole reason the Mayflower thing is important is because it was the first time a government full of religious people setup an agnostic government which is why the Mayflower Compact is the basis of American history and law, directly.


----------



## BipolarPon (Mar 24, 2022)

Just remember Great Britain wasn't threatening to take away the settlers slaves, or was out to abolish slavery at that time. I feel like the 1619 project was funded by elite Brits to make them look like heroes, they were no better than the colonists.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Mar 24, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> Just remember Great Britain wasn't threatening to take away the settlers slaves, or was out to abolish slavery at that time. I feel like the 1619 project was funded by elite Brits to make them look like heroes, they were no better than the colonists.


Just seeing the odd excerpts from the book make it seem like Homer's Odyssey for negroids. They're trying to make up heroes and martyrs and idols. They make it seem like whitey _needed_ the negroes because they are _literally_ supermen


----------

